# Setting a file password



## twist3dfear (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey there, I have to make a server between computers with freebsd for a school contest and yea. Well so far i have been able to use chmod o=r to restrict other users. I was wondering if there is a command to use password protect files or directories. Also, if there are some back doors to restrict stuff with the chmod o=r.(My server security and such is going to be tested by computer science graduates)

Thank ya and have a nice day,
Twist3dfear


----------



## sverreh (Mar 7, 2010)

Not exactly password protection, but maybe the chflags command is of some help?


----------



## twist3dfear (Mar 7, 2010)

ok thanks i'll try that. i just need to find way to restrict access from is without being the user and yea. I'm trying to figure out m0n0wall and PFsense to. I can't seem to get those working right


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2010)

See also http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108 (consider it homework).


----------

